# 2.5g Remake



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

Well , tore down both 2.5. Moved the shrimp to the 10g. Now what to do with an empty 2.5? This :










Moved all the HC to the ground and used Glosso has background. That Anubias Nana is rooted to the glass on the bottom I think because it did not even move when it shuffled everything around . 

Fauna? 1 Pea Puffer and 2 supposedly feeder Ghosties and some feeder snails for the puffer. 

Added a second mini HOB, just for the heck of it. Lets see how that HC does in that Floramax...


----------



## Big Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

Big Dog said:


> Looks good to me.


Thanks!! I have a spare 5lbs CO2 tank so I may inject CO2 here very soon...


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

Wow , ive never seen Glosso so tall before ! I kind of like it 
As soon as the C02 is introduced the glosso will stay lower.


----------



## Brian_Cali77 (Mar 19, 2010)

I wouldn't put a dwarf puffer in a tank that small. They're way too intelligent and inquisitive to be confined to 2.5 gallons. The puff would die of boredom. Plus they have a large bioload. Stick to some micro fish or get a scarlet badis (Dario Dario).


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice tank


----------



## chunkychun (Apr 6, 2012)

How's the HC doing? did you inject co2? just curious and starting something similar.
I think one dwarf puffer in 2.5 is okay. it looks like you have it planted pretty well. if you feed carefully i'm sure the dp will be fine.
good luck


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

How's the pea puffer fairing? Mine didn't like his 3g, so I had to upgrade him.
Love puffers tho, they are the "helicopters" of fish!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

bitFUUL said:


> How's the pea puffer fairing? Mine didn't like his 3g, so I had to upgrade him.
> Love puffers tho, they are the "helicopters" of fish!


Yep I moved him to my 15g, hes doing well with the hybrids. My lone tiger barb luves here now, he keeps getting bullied in the community tank so he gets his own little space now. 

I need to post new pics of this setup. I removed the Glosso to my main 20l and just has expected, the Co2 is making it go sideways now. The HC however is the big surprise, it has propagated into a nice carpet, with no Co2 just Excel. The Anubias is up to 15 leaves now from the 7 it had when I first dropped it in there. Pics to follow...


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

This is where we are at right now...










IM thinking of getting my spare 5lbs tank set-up for both the 2.5 and the Chi, but will need to hide it somehow, cuse my 4 year old will get curious fast.


----------



## bitFUUL (May 14, 2010)

Very nice! HC is looking great!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That tank looks good!


----------



## dacrax07 (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, the HC is looking really nice.


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

I mowed it once already, need to mow again to promote. Theres an empty space behing the Anubias, the Barb used to hang out over there, but he loves to bury himself in the Stargrass bush now. Thinking of putting a red stem of sorts there for background cover. Any suggestions? I want something that will stay red withouth iron...


----------



## Borikuan (Jun 4, 2012)

Update!!

HC - Taking over, I don't even want to mow it anymore.

Glosso- Gone, replace with a bush of Stargrass, which is also taking over

Tiger barb - Gone , he finally joined his buddies in the Hex.

Red Cherries - Back in! They kinda stunted in the 10 gallon downstairs, so I moved the mommies back in here and now I have berries again.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice nice nice... you should sell me some of that HC. :icon_bigg


----------

